
'Buy Bitcoin' sign shown during U.S Federal Reserve testimony to Congress - drubio
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/12/someone-held-up-a-buy-bitcoin-sign-during-yellens-testimony-to-congress.html
======
karljtaylor
"Committee staffers told CNBC they didn't know who the man's name."

it's nice to see that a quantum of old-washington professionalism is still
alive.

